

Are ‘Hot Hands’ in Sports a Real Thing? - esalazar
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/08/are-hot-hands-in-sports-for-real/

======
nate
If there is a streak, a good reason for it might just be because when you
start making 1 or two in a row you stop worrying about the mecahnics of making
the third. There's a great bit in the book Bounce about the concept of The
Yips.

> Yips or the yips is the apparent loss of fine motor skills without apparent
> explanation, in one of a number of different sports

It seems to occur when we start worry about our mechanics again and begin over
thinking our work, rather than letting our more smoothly acting muscle memory
do the task.

I always wonder if this isn't also really applicable to startups. Do we over
think these rather than practice a set of skills that we can later rely on in
almost a muscle memory like way? Do we have yips when trying to run our
businesses?

